# Need advice on Daylight Outdoor Laser Pointer



## JohnMcD348 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hello all,

I'm looking for a laser pointer that I can use to show or designate target shots at the range. My son is active in different shooting sports(Small bore Rifle, Archery, Muzzle Loading,etc) and I've been trying to find a decent way to point out hits on target and also be able to point out areas for him to hit. Shooting small bore at even 25 yards is difficult to point out hits on a paper target at times and even harder at 50 yards. Also, the other day, I had the idea of helping my son, and some of the other kids in his group work on archery skills by having them focus on more than just hitting the bulls eye and designating different points on the target to hit. I did it by removing the laser off my carry pistol and using it as a pointer.

So, I'd like something that's not a weapon laser and not 100's of dollars. I assume that I want a Green laser, but wondering if there's other colors out there that might work better in daylight. I don't need or want something to burn paper or start fires. The purpose and use of the pointer would be while people are behind me and never used while people might be in the path of it. Nothing really reflective would ever be used as a target in any situation so I really don't think Eye protection during use is any issue.

Thank you all in advance for your input. I appreciate any advice and insight you can provide.

John


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 14, 2018)

75-100mW laser pointer will do it. If you're looking for cheap, pick them up on eBay.


----------



## JohnMcD348 (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank You Sir. I assume I should stay with the Green laser instead of something else. Would any of the other colors, besides Red, be more visible down range? Is there anything in particular I should look for as far as specs beside the wavelength? Anything I should steer clear of? Is there any place that's better to buy from than EBay or do they all pretty much come out of the same factory in Central China? I don't want to spend a lot of money on it,but I don't want something that'll burn out or fall apart the first time I try to use it. 

Thanks Again.


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 15, 2018)

Green is the most visible wavelength laser for the human eye, making it easier to see, especially in daylight.

Well, it all depends on how much you want to spend, I suggest eBay cheapies because you can buy 3 for the price of one slightly better laser that will still break the 1st time is dropped on a hard surface.
There are plenty of higher end lasers but the KTP crystal in any dpss laser is at risk of dislocation making them Fragile by nature. More durable lasers are going to cost you MUCH more.


----------



## JohnMcD348 (Sep 15, 2018)

Thanks. I appreciate the input. Is there a brand or seller that has a better rep than others?


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 15, 2018)

Not REALLY, at least not at those low power levels. 
I haven't been keeping up with the recent handheld lasers, I mostly deal with lab grade high power solid state and gas lasers these days. I'd have to spend a day researching the toy laser pages to see what's hot/not.
You can also check over at LPF and see what the guys over there have in line, might even find a good used unit for sale.


----------



## JohnMcD348 (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you again for the input. I'll check them out.


----------



## FRITZHID (Sep 15, 2018)

NP, GL


----------



## wizardg (Sep 17, 2018)

Try Sanwu lasers. Excellent quality and customer service.


----------



## Accutronitis (Sep 18, 2018)

wizardg said:


> Try Sanwu lasers. Excellent quality and customer service.


I'll 2nd that !


----------



## drexter (Oct 5, 2018)

Check out laserglow though they aren't cheap.


----------

